
Making the most out of a bad job (help a programmer out) - yourstruly33
I&#x27;m searching for an extra revenue source since my &#x27;working situation&#x27; is quite particular.. to say the least.<p>I&#x27;m stuck in a well paid job in a country where switching job (programming&#x2F;computer science related) is not an option unless you relocate elsewhere. My wife doesn&#x27;t want to move and I do not intend to leave her. This job pays well but as I said it&#x27;s kind of &#x27;particular&#x27;: bosses are totally uncapable and fragile persons. We&#x27;re a small company funded by rich guys who really can&#x27;t run anything: they keep us 8 hours a day in front of a monitor in a nice office doing absolutely nothing. As long as we&#x27;re there to fix some easy computer problems that show up once in three months, they&#x27;re content with us doing nothing. They&#x27;re rich (I&#x27;ll never understand why they founded this company in the first place, possibly out of boredom) and they don&#x27;t want to hire a contractor for the few hours of actual work they require: they prefer someone on-site all the time to be &#x27;ready anytime&#x27; (economic-wise this is a catastrophe).<p>Since I&#x27;m in this bad situation I&#x27;m trying to make the best out of it: how can I use my programming and computer science skills to have an extra profit during those 8 hours? I constantly try to study new things &#x2F; prepare for the interview that may never come (since I can&#x27;t relocate right now), but that&#x27;s not enough.<p>My bosses clearly stated I can train, do programming work or anything I want during those hours. As far as I know there isn&#x27;t a market for creating and selling e.g. Java libraries, those things are either developed by companies or made available opensource.<p>Any idea on how could I make the best of those hours revenue-wise?
I feel that being kept doing nothing for that much time is affecting my self esteem and possibly my mental health in the long run.
======
foobar_yc00
The first thing you must realize is that it won't be too far till owners
realize what you already said and shutdown the business or give it to
contractors. From what you wrote I can only see a big opportunity. sometimes
it is hard to see opportunities at hand. You should consider yourself lucky
because you already have the tools, the time and potential investors, first
start with automating your job (create an automated pipeline that does what
you are supposed to do, this will help you learn a lot and help you to think
of new projects for the company ) but you must create another position or a
project proposal for yourself first haha . I had a similar situation years
ago, and I decided to take trainings (and earned certificates) if i were in
same situation now I would take a proactive role and create tools and systems
that add values to my team/company, and show it to the bosses and advance
myself and the company, and loop.

------
dontJudge
Well paid to do little, and the owners are happy. First world problems are so
hard.

~~~
jf22
Especially since the OP is free to learn and train on their time. What a
perfect situation...

~~~
yourstruly33
I understand this might seem like a stupid complaint.. but one can't train
forever. He needs a goal. I want to do something useful for the society or at
least make some extra money for my family. I'm not a dog who can be left hours
and hours doing nothing and staring at a white wall: I experience and suffer
from boredom as you all.

------
SQL2219
I can certainly understand your frustration from the under-utilization of your
skills, but wow, what a great opportunity to start a project or learn
something new while getting paid. Look around for someone who has an
interesting problem that needs solving. You might start looking here:
[http://www.oppsdaily.com/](http://www.oppsdaily.com/)

~~~
yourstruly33
Hey SQL thanks for that link, I'll take a good look at it and perhaps be in
contact if I think I could do a good job at it.

You're right that it's a great opportunity but people need goals in their
life.. this job feels like constant training for no purpose at all. I can
research or study something, but I'll never build anything with it and that
saddens me.

------
chadcmulligan
Be careful if you decide to make software to sell, if you do it at work and
use your work machines then they may own it - depends on your jurisdiction /
work contract. Even if you do work for others while at work then you could be
in a difficult situation contractually.

Of course if you're bosses are happy for you to do other stuff just get it in
writing.

obligatory not a lawyer etc.

~~~
yourstruly33
That is correct, I don't feel like violating any law although making software
for other people (since I just have to be 'ready for those small problems')
might involve legal issues that I'll research more in depth.

By the way making software is what I should be doing as a job, I might be
interested in other ways of getting a revenue that might just need a working
brain and a lot of spare time.

~~~
chadcmulligan
I have known a few people over the years in a similar situation - the most
notable was one guy who ran a cleaning business, he slept most of the day at
work, and worked cleaning at night. If anything came up he was woken :-)

